# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Florida Reprieve

## Joann Raytar

Florida LOs:

Congratulations on your reprieve!  We read about it in Vision Monday.  Is it sounding like you are going to stay a licensed state from what you are hearing locally?

Here in Connecticut we are watching you guys closely because we are now going through the same deal.  They try to deregulate every couple of years but this time they are pushing hard.

----------

